# My Poor Car!!!!!!



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

It got fixed.... but look!!! STUPID people that cant drive in Germany... look what they did!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

how did the car stack up to the german cars???


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

no one in the villages know how to drive or put on blinkers...grrr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

i have simular pics of what a truck tire on the interstate does to one of these cars but there in my office on my desktop ill send them later


----------



## z71burb (Nov 14, 2005)

suck. almost looks like you were one of those drivers in germany and hit something! glad ya got it fixed!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

looks like you ran head-on into a knife. I am also glad it got fixed.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, but what exactly happened?


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

my boyfriend was drvining it in the village... guy in front didnt put on blinker... not enough reaction time


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

sounds like he was following too close.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> sounds like he was following too close.


I agree.... and now the car drops to a 7.5.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I agree.... and now the car drops to a 7.5.......



so whats that drop HER to?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Depending on the response.... probably stay the same.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

oh im sure she will come on here blurting out something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

as long as its naughty


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

dura, you should PM her asking for nudes. Looks like she likes those younger fellas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

how old you think i am


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

younger than me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

try me year and month king kong was released


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

you were born in 1933?

the other release was 1976.

I was born 10-24-73 so I know you aint 72 so I still got ya beat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

1976 ok you win again you old prick


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you were born in 1933?
> 
> the other release was 1976.
> 
> I was born 10-24-73 so I know you aint 72 so I still got ya beat.


Heh, a good freind of mine is 10-16-73, and I was 12-20-73.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

then its two weeks til your birthday! HBD man !!!


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL... okay boys... NO nudes... I have a boyfriend.... and this went from about my car to youz guys ages!!! WOW hahahah.....at least talk about a car! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

they change subjects alot


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

1badgto said:


> they change subjects alot


i see that lol.... :agree


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

and a"few" act like girls on there period  they wine and cry and it lasts all month not just for a week damn pms


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Shakez05GTOChick said:


> WHAT THE HELL... okay boys... NO nudes... I have a boyfriend.... and this went from about my car to youz guys ages!!! WOW hahahah.....at least talk about a car! lol


boy? listen chica, im 32 and a SEVERE car nut! I can talk cars til YOU get bored... mmk?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey GTOChick.....have you hit the *AUTOBAHN* yet? If not.....stop replying to these fools and go *NOW*!!


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

yes... like everyday... way safer then the back roads.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

man what a thrill it must be to go 140+ with out thinking of the po po. like here in USA


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

well you do at certain points... they do a speed check and if you are going way to fast they send ya a ticket lol


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Shakez05GTOChick said:


> well you do at certain points... they do a speed check and if you are going way to fast they send ya a ticket lol


whats the points and whats the speed limit if any BTW nice car :cheers


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> whats the points and whats the speed limit if any BTW nice car :cheers


depends.... on the autobahn some areas have a "suggested" of about 120km/h but they never stop you... its the big white things you have to look for... when you see one, slow down, or get sent a ticket


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what does this white thing look like


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

it goes across over the autobahn... i dont have a pic of it or id show you...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

here, makes for some good reading.

http://home.att.net/~texhwyman/autobahn.htm


----------

